

Sony Apologizes for Whitney Houston Price Hike in U.K - meow
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/sony-apologizes-for-whitney-houston-price-hike-in-u-k-20120215

======
noonespecial
I believe they were "sorry" about the whole rootkit fiasco as well. Amoral
entities can't issue apologies. An apology would require a moral framework.
Corporations issue PR spin. Its the only kind of communication they are
capable of.

------
gyardley
Interesting.

While this could've been (and probably was) just a manual price change to try
and cash in on increased demand, I wonder Sony was testing out automatic price
adjustment in response to increased social network activity.

That'd almost be smart - as long as you're sharp enough to detect when someone
dies and avoid looking like a vulture.

------
meow
To 'save the artists ' of course. Nothing personal.

